# the best corona gorda



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

a size i have come to love. just right for the nights when i want a smoke and wont have company over for a bigger smoke. they also suit me when i want to spend more time than a mavera. i do enjoy the robusto and the hermosos size but find the corona gorda more pleasing.

i am finished with a box of mag 46's and looking for the best one out there, unless the mag 46 is the best one then order another box of those.

here is my background;

limited experience with this vitola.

enjoy the mag 46 and SLR A. not a fan of punch punch but enjoy a siglo IV. (in my opinion a siglo IV is like a punch punch on roids, just better all around.)

i enjoy med up to full bodied cigars, strength (nic) i dont care either way. as long as it is a great, complex, well constructed cigar.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Honestly, I vote for the Habanos 1994 or the 1492...but that's me.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Honestly, I vote for the Habanos 1994 or the 1492...but that's me, I'm an out of control vintage cigar snob.


:tpd: Must find more!  And those 60's RA's were pretty outstanding as well.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Honestly, I vote for the Habanos 1994 or the 1492...but that's me.


whoa, where do you even find those, i would imagine they are that good. i need to keep it basic. love the idea though, of getting a box:ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd: Must find more!  And those 60's RA's were pretty outstanding as well.


are you guys showboating...make my collection seem so futile:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd: Must find more!  And those 60's RA's were pretty outstanding as well.


LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm partial to the Davi 5000.:ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think that can even be an official poll without having the boli CG in it. I voted other for that very reason...:ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas...


What's a 1/4 inch amongst poo sticks?


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I haven't had the Cohiba, but really like the Punch Punch so that was my vote! :tu

Mel


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JL #1's are sure nice.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You vintage ho's are something!!:ss

For us common folk ... Punch Punch is a rocking smoke with just a few years on them!

Of course the 5000s really *ARE* good!!


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I voted for the JL1 due to its affordable quality. I like Punch SS2's and Siglo IV's, but when I want a powerful smoke in the CG size, I reach for the JL1. Like these other pikers, I'd love to compare an Upmann Super Corona, Party 150, Davi 5000, etc. Alas, that is not likely to happen.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

The Punch SS #2 is the best Corona Gorda that I've ever had; it's too bad I probably won't be having many more of them!


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Punch Punch. When they're on they can't be beat!:ss


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

stevefrench said:


> Punch Punch. When they're on they can't be beat!:ss


smokin one (PMR JUN05) thats pretty darn good. definitely better than the 06 MAG 46 i had a few weeks ago. corona gordas are my favorite size as well. thanks for the poll! got a few more for my list...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Punch Royal Selection #11 ... perhaps my favorite of the 4 different Punch c.gordas.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

JL #1.








p.s. On a totally different subject, why the dancing chicken smilie???


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

pistol said:


> The Punch SS #2 is the best Corona Gorda that I've ever had; it's too bad I probably won't be having many more of them!


Good call!! The only reason I didn't vote for that one; is that they are becoming an endangered species!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Good call!! The only reason I didn't vote for that one; is that they are becoming an endangered species!!


Yeah, they are just about extinct for the "everyman" like myself!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

"LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas..."

Sorry Mike, the old RA "Grandes" are not "technically coronas". They are much larger, both in ring gauge and length. If you would like for me to prove my point, come on over and we will fire up a couple and "discuss' this point!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I've only ever had the Mag 46, but that is my absolute favorite smoke, so it gets my vote.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

oh, and BTW, I agree with chibnkr.....the Cubatobacco 1492 is the ultimate CG!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bruce said:


> "LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas..."
> 
> Sorry Mike, the old RA "Grandes" are not "technically coronas". They are much larger, both in ring gauge and length. If you would like for me to prove my point, come on over and we will fire up a couple and "discuss' this point!


I need to move!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Bruce said:


> oh, and BTW, I agree with chibnkr.....the Cubatobacco 1492 is the ultimate CG!


Geez, it's really hard for me to crow about my beloved SS2's when you guy's keep bringing up those 1492's! :al


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

1492s -- my white whale


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

maybey we will have to "beach that whale" at the Shack...............


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Bruce said:


> maybey we will have to "beach that whale" at the Shack...............


Droooooooooooooool :dr


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce said:


> "LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas..."
> 
> Sorry Mike, the old *RA "Grandes*" are not "technically coronas". They are much larger, both in ring gauge and length. If you would like for me to prove my point, come on over and we will fire up a couple and "discuss' this point!


Finally....a name for that damm cigar!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

jbresler said:


> smokin one (PMR JUN05) thats pretty darn good. definitely better than the 06 MAG 46 i had a few weeks ago. corona gordas are my favorite size as well. thanks for the poll! got a few more for my list...


The 07's aren't too shabby either right now. Hope this box makes it to two years, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I voted Hoyo Epi 1 as those are my favorites today....but let me throw the Bolivar Corona Extra into the ring...just a tad smaller in guage but '05s are smoking great right now. 

The Professor throws a great recommendation....Punch RS 11....how are newer releases - '05s and '06s???


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I voted Hoyo Epi 1 as those are my favorites today....but let me throw the Bolivar Corona Extra into the ring...just a tad smaller in guage but '05s are smoking great right now.
> 
> The Professor throws a great recommendation....Punch RS 11....how are newer releases - '05s and '06s???


The July 06s are pretty darn tasty; and should age extremely well!!:ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> "LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas..."
> 
> Sorry Mike, the old RA "Grandes" are not "technically coronas". They are much larger, both in ring gauge and length. If you would like for me to prove my point, come on over and we will fire up a couple and "discuss' this point!


Ahhh...now that is true. However, in my humidor I actually do have a 1962 Ramon Allones Corona. That was the cigar to which I was referring. I also have a Private Stock Corona (thanks, Bruce!). However, you are more than welcome to prove your point, and I can prove my point that the Diplomatic blend Trinidads (laguito No. 1 size) are a different blend than the "regular release" Trinidads (I'm hoping you have not tried those...otherwise I have to find something else...).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> oh, and BTW, I agree with chibnkr.....the Cubatobacco 1492 is the ultimate CG!


I gotta dig through my humidor and grab a couple of those for the weekend.

Edit: Not! :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I gotta dig through my humidor and grab a couple of those for the weekend.
> 
> Edit: Not! :r


:tpd: I think we are talking the holstein of the CG, not the unicorn :r

Although I am sure they are ethereal.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Well since I haven't had any of those yet I will have wait till i vote.

Had a boli RC and it was a great smoke!


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Siglo IV. Just grabbed one from the cooler, bout to step outside now.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> "LOL! You crack me up, Dave. As for the 60s RAs...technically they are coronas..."
> 
> Sorry Mike, the old RA "Grandes" are not "technically coronas". They are much larger, both in ring gauge and length. If you would like for me to prove my point, come on over and we will fire up a couple and "discuss' this point!


Geez dumped for a new biatch!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Geez dumped for a new biatch!


Well...you can still be my "mistress on the side"...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Well...you can still be my "mistress on the side"...


Biatches have mistresses?


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Siglo IV but followed REALLY closely by SLR Serie A. If money is an issue....definitely the SLR!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

My second choice is the Siglo IV.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Unless I can get ahold of some of those 60's RA's, I'm going to have to stick with Mag. 46!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Damn that DeKlugs and Poker for stealing that RA Corona from the 60's...I smoked one and almost had an orgasm it was so friggin awesome! Much better than the 1492 that I tasted any day of the week!

My favorite of this thread though would be the HU Conn #1 from 98's. Those things ROCK!!! They are so rich, creamy and the kind you smoke after a big steak dinner. I love theJL#1 and 2 but they haven't been as rich or strong enough for me to be in my top list. Good but not great. I haven't had a Punch SS in a long time so my palate has forgotten but you cannot go wrong with the HU!:2


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

My write in has to be the Partagas D3 EL.

Edit - How do I get rid of those damn bananas under my icons?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cls515 said:


> Edit - How do I get rid of those damn bananas under my icons?


You can't. You're stuck with 'em.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cls515 said:


> My write in has to be the Partagas D3 EL.
> 
> Edit - How do I get rid of those damn bananas under my icons?


PSD3 is very good (the original release, that is). It will continue to age beautifully, IMHO.

Regarding the bananas, you're kidding, right?


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

filly said:


> Damn that DeKlugs and Poker for stealing that RA Corona from the 60's...I smoked one and almost had an orgasm it was so friggin awesome! Much better than the 1492 that I tasted any day of the week!
> 
> My favorite of this thread though would be the HU Conn #1 from 98's. Those things ROCK!!! They are so rich, creamy and the kind you smoke after a big steak dinner. I love theJL#1 and 2 but they haven't been as rich or strong enough for me to be in my top list. Good but not great. I haven't had a Punch SS in a long time so my palate has forgotten but you cannot go wrong with the HU!:2


Hey Jen. Isn't HU Conn#1 a robusto ?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Punch Royal Selection #11 ... perhaps my favorite of the 4 different Punch c.gordas.


The best cigar in the Punch line. The CG size is the most problematic of all the cigar sizes I have gotten. I am convinced you got a 50% shot that a CG will be plugged. Overall though, the best CG IMHO is the Siglo IV. Absolutely wonderful!

ATL


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

1. Siglo IV
2. Punch Punch
3. Mag.46 these are excellent when they are aged over a year


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

So many good cigars in this size it's hard to choose one. The best two (1994 and 1492) reguardless of price and availability were already mentioned above. 
For us regular folk  I really like the Punch Punch a lot. been smoking a cab of these from 98 and they are delicious. SLR A's in cab sel. is a damn good cigar too. The JL #1 are also fantastic and blow the #2 away IMO. More strength and complexity. The Siglo is not my fav Cohiba, but are good. I smoked one from 1995 the other day and it was a bit too mild. The post 94 blend doesn't seem to age that great. I guess if I had to pick one corona Gorda it would be the Mag 46, provided it has been aged 5-10 years. The Upmann Super Coronas are excellent too, but not as good as an aged Mag 46 IMO.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Ahhh...now that is true. However, in my humidor I actually do have a 1962 Ramon Allones Corona. That was the cigar to which I was referring. I also have a Private Stock Corona (thanks, Bruce!). However, you are more than welcome to prove your point, and I can prove my point that the Diplomatic blend Trinidads (laguito No. 1 size) are a different blend than the "regular release" Trinidads (I'm hoping you have not tried those...otherwise I have to find something else...).


The Diplo Trinis are a different blend. I bought some in the late 90's from MO before they cost an arm and a leg. Tasted nothing like the blend of the 98's I have.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

My favorite "currently available" CG is the Serie A.
My favorite "regular" CG is the Super Corona (discontinued in 2002).
My favorite "special" CG is the 1994.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Fredster said:


> The Diplo Trinis are a different blend. I bought some in the late 90's from MO before they cost an arm and a leg. Tasted nothing like the blend of the 98's I have.


How do the original release 38rg Fundi's fit into this taste range?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Of the cigars I've tried on the list, my fave is the SLR Serie 'A'.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I smoke a lot of CGs and partial to the Punch line:
1. Punch BP (good morning smoke, very light)
2. RS11- like the Black Prince , very mild
3. Punch Punch - my go to CG. Not mild, not strong but just great Punch flavor. (03 and 04s smoking great right now)
4. Punch SS2- if you want a little kick, you can't go wrong with these


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

HUSC for me, but I've recently had a few 01 Mag 46s that were off the hook. Punch RS11, SS2, Sig IV, ah hell I love them all!!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

cigarflip said:


> Hey Jen. Isn't HU Conn#1 a robusto ?


Yeah, I had a brain fart. I have HU on my mind lately, can't you tell?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Punch Punch reigns in this category.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I hafta go with the Sig IV, especially with age.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Punch Punch reigns in this category.


:tpd::tu:ss


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

I have never smoked any CC cause its illegal, but My favorites are the HU or HdM


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Love the Mag 46 :dr:dr:dr


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

RG Coronas Extra :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fredster said:


> The Diplo Trinis are a different blend. I bought some in the late 90's from MO before they cost an arm and a leg. Tasted nothing like the blend of the 98's I have.


Yup, these are probably from a similar batch. Glad to hear that they are good. I believe that mine are dated from the late 80s, but could be a bit off there.


----------

